# Canada Bear Hunt Info



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any information on a Canadian black bear hunt outfitter that is within reasonable driving distance from here in Michigan? I understand that there is no longer a spring bear hunt in Ontario but a fall hunt would be fine. Please feel free to PM me if you do not want to post. Thank You.


----------



## Zac (Dec 11, 2007)

I went to Ontario this past August black bear hunting with Rick Dickson Bear Hunts. The guys I went with have been going to him every year for the last 10 years and it is always a great hunt. It is resonably priced and not too far of a drive. Check him out he is a great guy


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

pm my brother, dsconnell, he has a guy that he goes to every year that does pretty well...if you look in this forum a few months back, you can see a thread from some guys that went up there this year that did pretty well.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

This Outfitter is just across the Soo, from the Montreal River all the way to WAWA. I was up fishing in June, I had a tag for Michigan so I did not go back to hunt bears. I am thinking seriously thinking of going up next year to hunt with a bow. Ask for Paul he is a hard working guide and has an exceptional lab if someone makes a bad hit and the bear needs to be tracked. 

http://www.trophybears.com/


I got a real nice bear in the UP this year using hounds. What a lot of work and time but well worth it. It was a boar 334.5 lbs dressed hanging on the scales.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

These folks run a good a good camp only an hour out of the Soo. I havn't hunted with them but buy my deer tags and export permits through them. They have bait stations next to our property and thier clients take good bear, and I believe last fall was 100 percent.
http://www.clearlakecamp.com/hunting.php


If a person is into bear hunting, you can always buy a parcel of property between $700-$1,000 and bear hunt in Ontario every year for the cost of the tag only, $140. No guide service required, pays for itself in one year.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Zac said:


> I went to Ontario this past August black bear hunting with Rick Dickson Bear Hunts. The guys I went with have been going to him every year for the last 10 years and it is always a great hunt. It is resonably priced and not too far of a drive. Check him out he is a great guy


I would also give Rick Dickson a look. We hunted with him three times but I dont suggest the White Lake hunt. We did not see any bear and it was very difficult being an all lake hunt.
We did the Pukaskwa(sp?) camp twice and had a great time. Very remote with lots of bears.


----------

